# Waves Gtr3 Metal Presets



## psychok7 (May 5, 2013)

Hey there guys, i am looking for some awesome metal presets for waves gtr3 that sound something like this https://soundcloud.com/nolly/axe-fx-ii-fw9-01-test-2 (Nolly from Periphery).

I don't have the money to buy an axe-fx2 so i am relying on guitar plugins like (gtr3, amplitube,etc) to emulate "djent" tones like Periphery.

Any ideas how i can get this?

PS: I also enjoyed the tone from The Faceless - Autotheism where they only used the waves gtr3 plugin


----------



## axxessdenied (May 5, 2013)

TSE X50 is great and free. Pretty easy to nail killer metal tones with it once you tinker with the knobs for a few minutes. 
You'll also need something like LeCab to load Impulse Responses to emulate a speaker.


----------



## psychok7 (May 5, 2013)

awesome i am checking it out here  seems like a good place to start


----------

